# Mustard's cuddle time!



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi everyone!

It seems like Col. Mustard can only love one person/day, so some days she loves me and she won't let my boyfriend go near her, other days she loves him and she won't let me touch her! :? 

Yesterday was my boyfriend's day to be the loved one, so I took some pictures and I thought it would be nice to share.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

a couple more.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh soooo cute!!!! I am going to hedgeinap her!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love her cute little legs sticking out! She's precious!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Ohhhh my goodness, her face and her little toes! She looks so happy


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

What a cute baby. That's kind of a silly habit she has, only being nice to one person a day. ...Then again, I'm like that sometimes, too.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I love her little feet!!! They're so squishy and she always sleeps with her legs sticking up. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I love her little feet!!! They're so squishy and she always sleeps with her legs sticking up. :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

That is so insanely cute!! I like how she only has room to love one person a day- silly hedgepiggy


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww, what a cutie pie!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She looks like a little cuddle bug who loves all the attention she is getting!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you for all the comments!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey everyone,

LOOK AT THIS LITTLE HEDGIE BUTT!! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I just wanna ... pinchy, pinchy!! :lol:


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

PJM said:


> I just wanna ... pinchy, pinchy!! :lol:


LOL I want to as well!!! the tail or the little foot would be good :lol: last time I took my little boy to my moms and he splated out she could not help her self she did pinch his little food!! and he did not care!!! :lol:


----------

